# Key West Nov 2010



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Got back down to Key West for the week and did a nice job breaking in my dads new boat. Along with a handful of snappers and grunts like usual we each caught a Nurse shark, I caught a 75lb Goliath Grouper, dad caught a cuda, and I managed a Nassau Grouper off the rocks on my last cast. I put a pic of a fish I caught that I have no idea what it is and if anyone knows and can tell me I would appreciate it. I've looked through my books to ID and searched online and have had no luck. Best part about all these is that they are all babies. We really didn't catch anything that big haha.

Dad and Bill after getting the 1st shark









Nurse Shark No.1









Landing the second shark









Shark No.2









Nassau Grouper









Unknown Fish. Anyone else know???


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

How far did ya go out? Did you hit specific way points? drop-offs? 

??????????? 


Love Key West. On a charter boat we killed the Mahi Mahi, Dorado or what ya want to call them? we brought home 45lbs. of fillets. 

Nik,


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

We hit a wreck about 5 miles off Mallory square. Dont know the coordinates off hand. 45lbs of mahi is a ton. You must be eating good haha. Im going back in a few weeks and now that we're a lil more comfortable on the boat we'll see if we cant do a lil better.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

JTKessOH said:


> We hit a wreck about 5 miles off Mallory square. Dont know the coordinates off hand. 45lbs of mahi is a ton. You must be eating good haha. Im going back in a few weeks and now that we're a lil more comfortable on the boat we'll see if we cant do a lil better.


We actually got tired pulling in those Mahi Mahi's. The Charter boat Captain was following a sea weed line about 6 miles out & it was non stop for 2 hours.

Mallory Square.

Great night fishing there. Where the Cruise liners dock, free parking after 12oam.. Heavy, heavy current, ya need a 2oz. weight & live shrimp. Keep'em in a bucket with a 6$ air thingie from K-Mart. Last call at the bait shops is 5 or 6pm..

Cruise lines pull out by 4pm., they are not allowed to dock over night.

Nik,


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice catch, I am heading to FL myself with the family in December for some fun in the sun.
One note, I thought Goliath Grouper are protected and not suppose to take them out of the water even for a photo. They are only Catch and Release and photos are allowed while they are only in the water. 
Thanks


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

JTKessOH said:


> I know they are protected but not sure about the bein out of the water thing. Either way he was returned and swam off just fine. Cant wait for next trip.


Yes not permited to take out for pictures ! Better check your regs when you bought your license.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

The unknow fish is a Saltwater Chub.
Here's some info from Fishbase.org
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?ID=2498
Thanks and hope this is helpfull


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

That looks like it. Thank You


----------



## aranger (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

is there places in key west to fish from shore and is it any good to do so.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Stampede said:


> is there places in key west to fish from shore and is it any good to do so.


Yep the bridges in the Keys are great places to fish ! Check with any of the local bait shops from Key Largo all the way to Key West !


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Before we got the boat I fished this little pier next to the galleon hotel. I would catch good size snapper, mackeral, blue runners, lookdown fish, and more. 

Another great spot is off the rock pier at the end of Ft. Zachary Taylor beach. I've caught the same mixed back but grouper, barracuda, and small reef fish can be added to that list. I've also spotted snook and tarpon in the water there but havent managed to hook one yet. 

Grab a rod and reel and some live shrimp and or a few lbs of squid chopped up and have a ball.


----------

